# Разное > Коллекционирование >  Вымпелы

## ВЫМПЕЛ

Прошу помоч! Собираю вымпелы частей и организаций Вооруженных Сил. Готов общаться.

----------


## infekt

> Прошу помоч! Собираю вымпелы частей и организаций Вооруженных Сил. Готов общаться.


ВС РФ
http://sammler.ru/index.php?showtopic=28112

ВВС РФ
http://sammler.ru/index.php?showtopic=42092

----------

